# 7 weeks and getting pains on lower stomach



## sabrinna (Apr 20, 2008)

im 7 weeks pregnant after fet, and since saturday have been feeling pains on my lower belly, like period pain, and last night after my visit to the loo i had a pink discharge.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

a lot of ladies experience 'cramps' in early pregnancy, it may be worth you speaking to your clinic and aske their advice

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------

